# Using Harold Hall’s Deluxe Grinding Table and jigs



## Chucketn (Jul 2, 2014)

With the help of my buddy Todd, I have completed Howard Hall’sDeluxe Grinding Table as described in his books. I have also completed thelathe tool jig and round tool jig and will make the drill jigs when I returnfrom vacation.
If you have built this table, I would like to seepictures/descriptions of your set ups and how you use your table. I have notcompleted my setup yet. I purchased a new bench grinder and replaced the standardgrey wheels with a diamond cup for carbide and a white aluminum oxide straightcup for HSS.  The guards over thestandard wheels need to be modified to cover the new cups, and my table needsto be mounted, so I have not used the table or grinder yet.
I am also interested in seeing any methods of mounting adiamond dressing tool on the table to dress the white wheel. Todd kindly gaveme a diamond dresser that is mounted on a ½” dia. x 1 ½” shank and I need todesign and build a jig for it. 
I am not the greatest machinist in the world, and I startedthis table early in my experience level, so the fit and finish isn’t pretty.When I visit Todd the next time, I hope to have him grind the parts of thetable and my attempts at tool jigs, and when that’s done, I’ll post pictures.
In the mean time, I hope to see lots of pictures andtechniques posted here so myself and others can learn from them, so TIA!
Chuck


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 2, 2014)

We would like to see pictures of your work also.


----------



## Chucketn (Jul 2, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> We would like to see pictures of your work also.



I'll post pics afer todd cleans it up a bit on his surface grinder. The major parte of the table were made from hot rolled steel drops the were my Dad's (read 40 plus years old and a bit of surface rust) and I didn't have many tools to clean it up with then. Todd ground the table itself when he put the slots in it.
Plus I'm currently on vacation in NY, and the grinder setup is in Tennessee. I do have the table and completed jigs in a shoe box in the car, brought them to show interested family... I guess I could post a pic of them, but they're not "fettled" yet.

Chuck


----------



## Kevinb71 (Jul 2, 2014)

X2 on what Jim said. Pretty or not!


----------



## Chucketn (Jul 2, 2014)

You talked me into pic’s of my mess:
http://s571.photobucket.com/user/chucketn/library/


----------



## Don B (Jul 2, 2014)

chucketn said:


> You talked me into pic’s of my mess:
> http://s571.photobucket.com/user/chucketn/library/



Nothing messy about it... It looks good...!)
I considered one of these but then lucked in to a couple of tool grinders, I still might do one some time for my Son.


----------



## Chucketn (Jul 2, 2014)

I had my eye on the Baldor clone that Horrible Freight used to sell. The last one I saw was on clearance,  a display modle all beat to s*it, and they wouldn't let me use a 20% coupon. The store manager assured me it wasn't being discontinued...

Chuck


----------



## Kevinb71 (Jul 2, 2014)

Well Chuck if that's a mess I know I won't post my pics! That looks very functional and not messy I my opinion. Thanks for some more views as Harolds book could use some more pics IMHO.


----------



## LJP (Jul 2, 2014)

Nice work! Nothing to hide there.


----------



## thomas s (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow great job


----------



## Chucketn (Jul 2, 2014)

Kevinb71 said:


> Well Chuck if that's a mess I know I won't post my pics! That looks very functional and not messy I my opinion. Thanks for some more views as Harolds book could use some more pics IMHO.



Well Kevin, it looks a bit rough in person. I didn't have the ability to grind a fly cutter bit when some of the parts were made. The angle iron base is rough bed rail.
Harold's website has a few improvements he has come up with, and thus a few more pictures of both his 'simple' and 'Deluxe' tables.
BTW, if I haven't mentioned it, the lathe tool jig and round tool jig are in his Milling books and the simple rest and drill sharpening jigs are in his Sharpening book. The drill jig is for four facet grinding.

Chuck


----------

